# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tour tuần này Didau sẽ đưa bạn đến Phú Quốc, hay đến với không khí trong lành tại cao nguyên Mộc Châu. Tham quan thủ đô Kulalumpur nơi có tháp đôi Petronas cao nhất thế giới, cao nguyên Genting và khu giải trí Theme Park. Thỏa sức mua sắm ở Bangkok và vui chơi giải trí ở “Thành phố không ngủ” Pattaya


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.190.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng đến 31/05)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi và thuế sân bayXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và chi phí taxi đến điểm tập trung

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu - Mai Châu*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.350.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 28/04/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Kula Lumpur - Genting*

Thời gian: 4 ngày- 3 đêmGiá tour: 9.009.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho khách ghép đoàn)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: thứ năm hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 7.245.000 VNĐ/1kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 18, 25/04

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, lệ phí sân bay và phí an ninhXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và visa UAE

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Công Đoàn Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

